# Textus Brisketus



## Smeagol (Aug 16, 2022)

14.5 lb. Brisket / Pellet Smoker 17.5 Hours in China

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smeagol (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Smeagol (Aug 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Phil D. (Aug 16, 2022)

Sorry, but I'm skeptical of anything made in China...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 16, 2022)

Show them how it's done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Aug 16, 2022)

I have missed your sense of humor! (Not your cooking, the thread title!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 16, 2022)

That's what I'm talkin' bout!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 16, 2022)

That amount of meat should be enough for second breakfast AND lunch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 16, 2022)

Yum! It looks like you're using mustard? I first read about that on the Georgia football forum, and it's great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Aug 17, 2022)

jwithnell said:


> Yum! It looks like you're using mustard? I first read about that on the Georgia football forum, and it's great!


Yes. I have used mustard, mayonnaise, and even a horseradish sauce with no notable difference. I spritzed this brisket in a brown beer, sautéed onion/mushroom/garlic, and beef stock liquid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Logan (Aug 17, 2022)

Smeagol said:


> Yes. I have had used mustard, mayonnaise, and even a horseradish sauce with no notable difference.



Same. I've also tried molasses and oil and didn't notice a difference with those either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

